# Joe Rogan



## thetruth (Apr 26, 2007)

Is it just me or does Joe Rogan constantly yell?  He's like some sort of well spoken Sam Kinnison. It hurts my ears to listen to him.


Cheers
Sammy:asian:


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 26, 2007)

You ever see his stand-up?
He was a riot, I mean tears streaming down my face riot heh. Then he did that Newsradio show, pretty quiet comparitively, then Fear Factor a little more fun. Then UFC commentary. Interesting career path.
I believe he's a 2nd or 3rd in TKD as well, no idea lately on his training but I imagine he's still doing something.

And yeah, he yells a lot hehe.


----------



## tellner (Apr 26, 2007)

Not to mention having the _cojones_ to tell the truth about Carlos Mencia in public.


----------



## zDom (Apr 26, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> ... Then he did that Newsradio show ...



News Radio was a GREAT show up until Phil Hartman was murdered by his wife. One of my favorites.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 26, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> You ever see his stand-up?
> He was a riot, I mean tears streaming down my face riot heh. Then he did that Newsradio show, pretty quiet comparitively, then Fear Factor a little more fun. Then UFC commentary. Interesting career path.
> I believe he's a 2nd or 3rd in TKD as well, no idea lately on his training but I imagine he's still doing something.
> 
> And yeah, he yells a lot hehe.



He trains in BJJ with Eddie Bravo.


----------



## geocad (Apr 26, 2007)

Didn't he win some world title or another in TKD at an early age (19 yrs)?


----------



## elder999 (Apr 26, 2007)

geocad said:


> Didn't he win some world title or another in TKD at an early age (19 yrs)?


 

Won the U.S. Open Tae Kwon Do lightweight championship, then  went on to beat the middle and heavyweight champions for the Grand Championship. Was Massachusetts TKD champ for 4 years as a teenager. I know someone who was in TKD class with him, and remembers him as a pretty tough customer....


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's an interesting little fact I didn't know, from Wiki:



> Rogan questions the Apollo moon landings and is interested in the idea of the Apollo moon landing hoax theory, and in February 2007 he appeared twice on Penn Jillette's Penn Radio show debating author Phil Plait about the subject.[7]


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 26, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Here's an interesting little fact I didn't know, from Wiki:



Too bad, that plummeted him from "cautious respect" to "utter douchebag" for me in one precipitious moment.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 27, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> Too bad, that plummeted him from "cautious respect" to "utter douchebag" for me in one precipitious moment.



Heh, it doesn't have to be all black and white you know. 
I think he's a hilarious comic, pretty decent announcer (once he figured out there was more you could say than 'He got ROCKED' to every hit heh). I think he could rip quite a few people in half, then I found out about his martial background heh. 

He does have some unique ideas on certain subjects to be sure, but on others he's not so bad. Like most of us, we're not 100% agreeable to anyone else we know.

But yeah, there are those out there than I just want to kick in the head, really hard.


----------



## Odin (Apr 27, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> Too bad, that plummeted him from "cautious respect" to "utter douchebag" for me in one precipitious moment.


 
Just a question but could YOU prove the moon landings? what evidence was there bar a bunch of dodgy photos?

I think Joe Rogan is a very smart guy.


----------



## Odin (Apr 27, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Heh, it doesn't have to be all black and white you know.
> I think he's a hilarious comic, pretty decent announcer (once he figured out there was more you could say than 'He got ROCKED' to every hit heh). I think he could rip quite a few people in half, then I found out about his martial background heh.
> 
> He does have some unique ideas on certain subjects to be sure, but on others he's not so bad. Like most of us, we're not 100% agreeable to anyone else we know.
> ...


 
I think he is an excellent commentor one of the few in MMA that actually knows what he is talking about especially when it goes to ground....so one need to get rid of goldberg, how trhe hell does he still have a job? he spends his time repeating what rogan says....and is corrected by rogan all the time for making stupid comments....lol i remeber when he said to liddel ''you can hardly be described as a counter puncher can you chuck''
chuck-''well actually I kind of am''


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 27, 2007)

While I am not a fan of Rogan's comedic style I do think he is a decent commentator for the UFC.


----------



## Mark L (Apr 27, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> ... once he figured out there was more you could say than 'He got ROCKED' to every hit heh ...


  Ya, now all he seems to say is "He's goin' for the kimura".  I think he does a pretty good job, particularly in comparison with his idiot partner.  Did you see the Dodge ('70 or '71 Hemi 'Cuda) he had Chip Foose build, perhaps the most awesome project car I've seen chronicled on TV.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 27, 2007)

Odin said:


> Just a question but could YOU prove the moon landings? what evidence was there bar a bunch of dodgy photos?
> 
> I think Joe Rogan is a very smart guy.


 
Guess there's no getting anything past you (or Joe Rogan).  The truth is, they didn't go to the moon.  They went to Gor.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 27, 2007)

You know, on Rogan's commentary, yeah I think he really has gotten it down. He'll describe and set up things as someone's going for a triangle choke, trying to get the hooks in, kimura, rear etc. The nice thing is that he's illustrating and explaining as he's going, which might get irritating to veteran ground-fighters... but for me it's been informative to know the different chokes and manuevers. Why this one didn't land, how Bob got out of that one by reversing this, etc.

From that standpoint I think he's done quite well.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 27, 2007)

Although, he's a TMA with TKD background and soo soooo often I'll see someone throw a crappy crappy round kick and he's 'NICE roundkick!'.. I'm wondering if someone in the crowd did one ;p.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 27, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> You know, on Rogan's commentary, yeah I think he really has gotten it down. He'll describe and set up things as someone's going for a triangle choke, trying to get the hooks in, kimura, rear etc. The nice thing is that he's illustrating and explaining as he's going, which might get irritating to veteran ground-fighters... but for me it's been informative to know the different chokes and manuevers. Why this one didn't land, how Bob got out of that one by reversing this, etc.
> 
> From that standpoint I think he's done quite well.


 
I agree, as someone without a grappling background I find his commentary very helpful to understand what the heck is going on down there.  Especially on the replays where he can go into more detail about the moves.


----------



## geocad (Apr 27, 2007)

Odin said:


> Just a question but could YOU prove the moon landings? what evidence was there bar a bunch of dodgy photos?
> 
> I think Joe Rogan is a very smart guy.


 
I'm curious.  Does anyone know of his formal education?  Does he have a science background (besides Martial Science)?  Has he studied basic physics?  How did he form his opinion on the Lunar Landings?

IMHO Math is the universal language and provides credit to lots of things people just have a hard time believing.  Hopefully no one here will start debating the age of the Earth, fossils, or the Grand Canyon.

So then who is the former NASA guy that broke his code of silence?

This debate should be a new thread.


----------



## Stillelman (Apr 27, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Although, he's a TMA with TKD background and soo soooo often I'll see someone throw a crappy crappy round kick and he's 'NICE roundkick!'.. I'm wondering if someone in the crowd did one ;p.


 
While I'll agree somewhat with your comment.  He is an announcer, but he is also selling the sport.  If someone tunes in, do you want the anouncer constantly critizicing the fighters?  That will not bring back people to keep watching the sport.  I think showing good matches (get rid of Josh "Bring me Pain" Haynes), and while maybe he should not praise them for every move, he also has to sell the sport to the new people.


----------



## Stillelman (Apr 27, 2007)

geocad said:


> IMHO Math is the universal language and provides credit to lots of things people just have a hard time believing. Hopefully no one here will start debating the age of the Earth, fossils, or the Grand Canyon.


 
Hate to tell you, but there will always be people to argue, and by the way I think your comments would go I would probably be one of them.


----------



## Odin (Apr 27, 2007)

geocad said:


> I'm curious. Does anyone know of his formal education? Does he have a science background (besides Martial Science)? Has he studied basic physics? How did he form his opinion on the Lunar Landings?
> 
> IMHO Math is the universal language and provides credit to lots of things people just have a hard time believing. Hopefully no one here will start debating the age of the Earth, fossils, or the Grand Canyon.
> 
> ...


 
Im not saying he's right or wrong, but condeming a man for believing in events happening differently from what is documented can hardly be used to gauge his intelligence or personality.

To be honest i dont care about the lunar landing what so ever.


----------



## geocad (Apr 27, 2007)

Stillelman said:


> Hate to tell you, but there will always be people to argue, and by the way I think your comments would go I would probably be one of them.


 
Sorry Stillelman, you lost me. Please elaberate. Thanks. 

As for argue... I prefer the word 'debate'. 'Argue', to me, implies some degree of hostility which is not what I intended to do. The word 'debate' IMHO, refers to intelligently articulating multiple sides of a topic.

Don't get me wrong. Joe Rogan is funny as hell. He's on my top 8 on MySpace. I agree that he's knowledgeable in MMA and Martial Arts too. But someone brought up his view on the Lunar Land so I thought I would add my 2 cents. Again, I think this topic should be a new thread.


----------



## Marginal (Apr 27, 2007)

Odin said:


> Im not saying he's right or wrong, but condeming a man for believing in events happening differently from what is documented can hardly be used to gauge his intelligence or personality.


In a recent UFC broadcast he also revealed that he occaisionally drinks his own urine to cure diseases. (Seemed kind of a strange detail to toss into fight commentary.)


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 27, 2007)

Odin said:


> Just a question but could YOU prove the moon landings? what evidence was there bar a bunch of dodgy photos?



How about the following?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_laser_ranging_experiment



Odin said:


> I think Joe Rogan is a very smart guy.



Very smart people can believe very dumb things.


----------



## zDom (Apr 27, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> How about the following?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_laser_ranging_experiment
> 
> 
> Very smart people can believe very dumb things.



For example, I believe the earth WAS flat until enough people believed it to be a globe.

And that magic used to exist in abundance but is now nearly non-existant due to scientists "proving" things and making people believe them with their repeatable results from using the scientific method.

And that things are as the majority of people genuinely believe them to be: believing makes it so.

Faith is one of the most powerful forces in creation.

Ok... I don't REALLY believe the first three, but it IS something to think about: "What if ... ?"


----------



## crushing (Apr 27, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> How about the following?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_laser_ranging_experiment


 
Doesn't quite work.  The wiki says unmanned rovers have placed reflectors on the moon.  How does the presence of such reflectors refute the claims that the Apollo landings were faked?


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 27, 2007)

zDom said:


> Faith is one of the most powerful forces in creation.
> 
> Ok... I don't REALLY believe the first three, but it IS something to think about: "What if ... ?"



Then life would be much cooler.  Beautiful women would fawn at my feet and perform all my work and chores.  Every day in every part of the world would be a perfect SoCal spring day.  I would be able to fly, or teleport to my destination, which ever I felt like.  :ultracool


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 27, 2007)

crushing said:


> The wiki says unmanned rovers have placed reflectors on the moon.  How does the presence of such reflectors refute the claims that the Apollo landings were faked?



It proves that soft landings on the moon did happen, and in 1969, the "purported" date of the moon landing.  Given all involved, the non-zero probability that the moon landing was faked about approaches the non-zero probability that the Flying Spaghetti Monster exists.  Why bother with such absurdities?  The denialists wouldn't do it with other aspects of their lives, like the non-zero probability that we are all brains in a vat and "reality" doesn't exist, or the non-zero probability that the love of their parents, spouses and children are all an elaborate fakery and they all really hate them instead.

In other words, the explanations offered by the denialists have become non-falsifiable.  A non-falsifiable proposition is by definition non-scientific, and we shouldn't bother with it.


----------



## Gotkenpo (Apr 27, 2007)

geocad said:


> I'm curious. Does anyone know of his formal education? Does he have a science background (besides Martial Science)? Has he studied basic physics? How did he form his opinion on the Lunar Landings?
> 
> IMHO Math is the universal language and provides credit to lots of things people just have a hard time believing. Hopefully no one here will start debating the age of the Earth, fossils, or the Grand Canyon.
> 
> ...


I dont know much about Rogan but could it be that his debate on the moon landings was all a comedic ploy? He is after all a stand up comic, and in my opinion a really funny one. Especially when he goes into his version of the girls and how they think...


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 27, 2007)

Stillelman said:


> Hate to tell you, but there will always be people to argue, and by the way I think your comments would go I would probably be one of them.


 
In the spirit of debate...I disagree with both of these statements.

Wow, you were right, there WILL always be people who argue...by the way the sky is not blue.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 27, 2007)

geocad said:


> Don't get me wrong. Joe Rogan is funny as hell. He's on my top 8 on MySpace.


 
To my wife's chagrin, Steven Hawking is my number 1 on myspace.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 27, 2007)

Marginal said:


> In a recent UFC broadcast he also revealed that he occaisionally drinks his own urine to cure diseases. (Seemed kind of a strange detail to toss into fight commentary.)


 
:xtrmshock :xtrmshock :xtrmshock :xtrmshock :xtrmshock :xtrmshock :idunno:


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 27, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> Then life would be much cooler. Beautiful women would fawn at my feet and perform all my work and chores. Every day in every part of the world would be a perfect SoCal spring day. I would be able to fly, or teleport to my destination, which ever I felt like. :ultracool


 
:ladysman:  ...a nice thought, indeed.


----------



## zDom (Apr 28, 2007)

Gotkenpo said:


> I dont know much about Rogan but could it be that his debate on the moon landings was all a comedic ploy? He is after all a stand up comic, and in my opinion a really funny one.



I don't think so; the arguments for a faked moon landing were plausible enough to make me think it over  google them and look them over some time. I don't think it was faked, but I considered the possibility that the first lunar landing was faked and that they then later achieved what they had first faked to win the "Space Race" with the Russians. 

It was something I wouldn't put past our government 



Gotkenpo said:


> Especially when he goes into his version of the girls and how they think...



I bet that IS a funny segment. I'll have to search youtube for it sometime...


----------



## Boomer (Apr 28, 2007)

In any case, Joe Rogan is a terrible announcer.  Seriously, I have to turn down the volume on every match so his idiot screaming doesn't cause my ears to bleed.  His technical knowledge sucks baaaaad.  If he's supposed to be a color commentator, he should stick to that, but his terminology is so bad that my 7 year old son asked me why he was calling an "americana" a "kimura lock".  I hate him and can' wait for the day the UFC gets someone better.  Having Couture do some commentary was a step in the right direction.
As fighters get older and retire, I think we'll get some better commentary.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 28, 2007)

_a "kimura lock"_

We joke about him doing that, in class.  Somone will be rollling with someone and one of watching will always say "It's a kimura!" or "He's going for the kimura!!"


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 29, 2007)

Boomer said:


> In any case, Joe Rogan is a terrible announcer. Seriously, I have to turn down the volume on every match so his idiot screaming doesn't cause my ears to bleed. His technical knowledge sucks baaaaad. If he's supposed to be a color commentator, he should stick to that, but his terminology is so bad that my 7 year old son asked me why he was calling an "americana" a "kimura lock". I hate him and can' wait for the day the UFC gets someone better. Having Couture do some commentary was a step in the right direction.
> As fighters get older and retire, I think we'll get some better commentary.


 
Finally, someone who shares my dislike for Joe Rogan. BTW, I have read that the kimura and the americana can be interchangeable.  But at the same time, I have been told that it depends on the position when you are applying the technique. I have also heard the same technique called a key lock.

I will say, however, it is better than the early days of UFC when the commentators were Jeff Blatnick and Jim Brown. I also remember Frank Shamrock saying "Absolutely" about 500 hundred times in one event. I thought Rocky Balboa was doing the color commentating.


----------



## Odin (May 3, 2007)

Boomer said:


> In any case, Joe Rogan is a terrible announcer. Seriously, I have to turn down the volume on every match so his idiot screaming doesn't cause my ears to bleed. His technical knowledge sucks baaaaad. If he's supposed to be a color commentator, he should stick to that, but his terminology is so bad that my 7 year old son asked me why he was calling an "americana" a "kimura lock". I hate him and can' wait for the day the UFC gets someone better. Having Couture do some commentary was a step in the right direction.
> As fighters get older and retire, I think we'll get some better commentary.


 
Come on man thats not fair, Ive actually heard Randy Coulture on TUF get the americana and kimura confused...its an easy thing to do especially in a fight.
His MMA knowledge is on point, obviously because of his background he calls ground fights better then when its standing, but I do feel he has good explanations of whats going and what fighters are trying to do......Goldberg on the other hand is a shocking Dunce.......you can tell that Joe actually loves MMA where it just seems Goldberg has been paid to talk about it.

I would love to see Bas Rutten and Joe Rogan together.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 3, 2007)

Boomer said:


> In any case, Joe Rogan is a terrible announcer. Seriously, I have to turn down the volume on every match so his idiot screaming doesn't cause my ears to bleed. His technical knowledge sucks baaaaad. If he's supposed to be a color commentator, he should stick to that, but his terminology is so bad that my 7 year old son asked me why he was calling an "americana" a "kimura lock". I hate him and can' wait for the day the UFC gets someone better. Having Couture do some commentary was a step in the right direction.
> As fighters get older and retire, I think we'll get some better commentary.


 
In many Judo/Ju Jitsu circles the "americana" and "kimura" are viewed as opposite sides of the same technique.  Therefore the name is used interchangeably by MANY.  Whether the wrist is up or down, it's still considered an Ude Garami.  So why do the Brazilian slang names need to be specific when the Japanese derivative name is not? food for thought.


----------



## Boomer (May 5, 2007)

> Whether the wrist is up or down, it's still considered an Ude Garami. So why do the Brazilian slang names need to be specific when the Japanese derivative name is not?


 
I will humor this question.  
When I first began in BJJ, I was a hard core traditionalist.  I bitched constantly that "I don't call my style 'American Shotokan'....so why is this Japanese system being 'Brazilianized'?"  But it is distincly different from other Japanese systems of jujitsu...ask Wally Jay Or Gene LeBelle.

Turns out they are very specific with the technical terms they use.  
The Gracie's named the technique "Kimura's Lock" because Kimura defeated Helio Gracie with it. 
They use the term "americana" to differentiate between the two.  There are distinct differences in application and escape.

 So if he's going to use that terminology, he should at least use it correctly.

But Joe messes up regularly even on simple things like guillotine choke.  If the choker doesn't have the neck encircled, and instead has a head and arm...it is not a guillotine.  But Joe calls 'em all guillotines.  Never an attempt to differentiate it from a "head and arm" choke, "anaconda", or "Arm triangle".

And the worst part is he doesn't just mess it up....he messes it up with screaming.  If anyone saw the last Mirko Cro-cop Filipovich fight, they heard Rogan's super annoying repetitions of "Ahhh man!  Look at his leg!  His leg is Bent all funny underneath him!  Did you see his leg?  His leg might be injured!  Look at his leg!  Look how it's bent!  His leg might be damaged!"


----------



## Odin (May 8, 2007)

Boomer said:


> I will humor this question.
> When I first began in BJJ, I was a hard core traditionalist. I bitched constantly that "I don't call my style 'American Shotokan'....so why is this Japanese system being 'Brazilianized'?" But it is distincly different from other Japanese systems of jujitsu...ask Wally Jay Or Gene LeBelle.
> 
> Turns out they are very specific with the technical terms they use.
> ...


 
your acting like every MMA fan is a BBJ expert? Dana is trying to make the ufc a house hold sport who gives a crap if its an anaconda or a guillotine?you would only know the difference if you did BJJ and even then if you know what the guys going for why does it bother you?
not to mention if you see a live show or even if you watch it its hard to determine what exactly each fighter is going for.

Did you see Mirko's leg? i looked at it and thought he's really lucky to be walking.


----------



## Gotkenpo (May 8, 2007)

Odin said:


> your acting like every MMA fan is a BBJ expert? Dana is trying to make the ufc a house hold sport who gives a crap if its an anaconda or a guillotine?you would only know the difference if you did BJJ and even then if you know what the guys going for why does it bother you?
> not to mention if you see a live show or even if you watch it its hard to determine what exactly each fighter is going for.
> 
> Did you see Mirko's leg? i looked at it and thought he's really lucky to be walking.


I am an avid MMA fan and  have zero knowledge of BJJ and basic knowledge of a few other styles including wrestling. I for one am thankful for the way Rogan talks us through what is happening when the fights go to the ground. I also think Goldberg should shut up.....


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 8, 2007)

Boomer said:


> I will humor this question.
> When I first began in BJJ, I was a hard core traditionalist. I bitched constantly that "I don't call my style 'American Shotokan'....so why is this Japanese system being 'Brazilianized'?" But it is distincly different from other Japanese systems of jujitsu...ask Wally Jay Or Gene LeBelle.
> 
> Turns out they are very specific with the technical terms they use.
> ...


 
Not all of them.  I know more than a few BJJ instructors (at least two actually from Brazil) that interchange the names.  Besides BJJ is not the only grappling system on the planet.  As I said in an earlier post 'Ude Garami' That covers several Ju Jitsu systems, Jiu Jitsu systems, Judo, JuJujutsu, Aikido, Aiki-Jitsu, Aiki-Jutsu, etc.

It's *Still *a guillotine in many Jiu/Ju Jitsu circles.  Mario Sperry (a very notable BJJ instructor for those not in the know) teaches an arm inside guillotine on his instructional series, he calls it.....wait for it...the guillotine. 

You're debating about the nomenclature but there really is no debate.  The names can be mixed around because the moves are labelled different between systems and between instructors within the same system (including BJJ).  If YOU want it to be specific I can respect that.  But...there are others with different opinions.  I for one have never been confused with Joe Rogan's commentary.  If he interchanges a name I am fully aware of the move he describing.

Side Note:  If you're going to name drop while mentioning specific names please be specific with the names.  It's Gene LeBell not LeBelle.  I don't know who you are talking about unless you spell it correctly and specifically.  And the L and E keys are too far apart to claim typo 

Good discussion, keep it rollin'

Salute...or is Salut?


----------



## Tames D (May 8, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Not all of them. I know more than a few BJJ instructors (at least two actually from Brazil) that interchange the names. Besides BJJ is not the only grappling system on the planet. As I said in an earlier post 'Ude Garami' That covers several Ju Jitsu systems, Jiu Jitsu systems, Judo, JuJujutsu, Aikido, Aiki-Jitsu, Aiki-Jutsu, etc.
> 
> It's *Still *a guillotine in many Jiu/Ju Jitsu circles. Mario Sperry (a very notable BJJ instructor for those not in the know) teaches an arm inside guillotine on his instructional series, he calls it.....wait for it...the guillotine.
> 
> ...


Good post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Boomer (May 11, 2007)

The original question you asked me was :



> Whether the wrist is up or down, it's still considered an Ude Garami. So why do the Brazilian slang names need to be specific when the Japanese derivative name is not?


 
So I answered that. Let's review:



> Turns out they are very specific with the technical terms they use.
> The Gracie's named the technique "Kimura's Lock" because Kimura defeated Helio Gracie with it.
> They use the term "americana" to differentiate between the two. There are distinct differences in application and escape.


 
And your retort was "not all of them".

Well, of course not all of them. That'd be silly to say that everyone's grappling is universal and factory made. Mine's better ; D it's hand crafted with love and attention.

It's easier to distinguish what technique you're talking about if you are specific. That's all. 



> Mario Sperry (a very notable BJJ instructor for those not in the know) teaches an arm inside guillotine on his instructional series, he calls it.....wait for it...the guillotine.


 
As I recall on this DVD (which I have in my collection) he calls it the "arm inside guillotine", then shortens it to "guillotine" once we know what he's talking about. But I don't wanna nit pick. I'm getting off topic.




> If YOU want it to be specific I can respect that. But...there are others with different opinions. I for one have never been confused with Joe Rogan's commentary. If he interchanges a name I am fully aware of the move he describing.


 
My point is this: I don't want my martial arts entertainment dumbed down. Joe Rogan is that guy who you used to be friends with and went out to the bars, but you grew up, and he's still doing all the asinine things you did in college. He's that guy that's all in your face high fiving and spilling his drink all over the place and spits when he talks, and chases the hot girl away from you. 
I have no problem uderstanding what he's saying. He just annoys me. Extremely. 
I believe that martial sports should be a gentleman's game, not a frat boy's. Even Dick Vitale doesn't annoy me as much as Rogan.


As far as butchering ol' Judo Gene's last name, I have no excuse. I made a Rogan.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 11, 2007)

Boomer said:


> As I recall on this DVD (which I have in my collection) he calls it the "arm inside guillotine", then shortens it to "guillotine" once we know what he's talking about. But I don't wanna nit pick. I'm getting off topic.


 
Awesome, I have everything Sperry's put out. It's great material. Back to topic.... Exactly, It's still a guillotine. Just like all the armbars I see that have very specific names in Japanese Ju Jitsu but everyone calls all them "armbars" and make no debates about them being called the "dumbed down" name. The armbars name changes depending on grip used to acquire it, one leg over or two and the position it is used from. But everyone says "armbar". We could make the same arguement that Joe Rogan is using the term guillotine as he is sure that the audience "knows what he is talking about" from past explanations (I've heard him explain how the arm inside guillotine still works and how to do it in commentary).



> My point is this: I don't want my martial arts entertainment dumbed down.


 
Unfortunately for Martial Artists the world over such as yourself the UFC is a mass market product. As such it has to be dumbed down to a degree to appeal to the less educated (with respect to technical martial arts knowledge) general public. I hear the same things when I listen to boxing commentary. Every hook is not just a hook.




> Joe Rogan is that guy who you used to be friends with and went out to the bars, but you grew up, and he's still doing all the asinine things you did in college. He's that guy that's all in your face high fiving and spilling his drink all over the place and spits when he talks, and chases the hot girl away from you.
> I have no problem uderstanding what he's saying. He just annoys me. Extremely.
> I believe that martial sports should be a gentleman's game, not a frat boy's. Even Dick Vitale doesn't annoy me as much as Rogan.


 
OK, got it. You just don't like Joe Rogan's "style". You're initial post made the point of not really understanding what he was saying due to improper terminology. Now that we've gotten past that, as the terminology is more than accurate...it's just over-simplified for you. Joe just annoys you. Fair enough no debate there, my gripe was 1) the labelling of general terminology as inaccurate because it was "dumbed down" and the claims and 2) implications that Joe Rogan "could not be understood" because of his terminology.




> As far as butchering ol' Judo Gene's last name, I have no excuse. I made a Rogan.


 
No, you didn't make a Rogan by killing Mr. LeBell's name. Rogan "dumbs things down" as you put it. You were actually just wrong and actually made the name more complex instead of less complex. The "Rogan" would be saying "Judo Gene" and assuming people know you mean Gene Lebell and not the late "Judo" Gene Mauro.


----------



## Boomer (May 12, 2007)

> You're initial post made the point of not really understanding what he was saying due to improper terminology. Now that we've gotten past that, as the terminology is more than accurate...it's just over-simplified for you. Joe just annoys you. Fair enough no debate there, my gripe was 1) the labelling of general terminology as inaccurate because it was "dumbed down" and the claims and 2) implications that Joe Rogan "could not be understood" because of his terminology.


 

We'll go in reverse order, here...

#2) I never stated that I didn't understand him. I don't know where you got that from.

#1) I do not believe that his terminology is "more than accurate", either.  Seriously.  
"More than accurate" means that he speaks in such a way that it's *over specific.*  And you just finished saying that he does the opposite...that it "*dumbs it down*".


I will give you the guillotine, with the arm in or out.  
But I will not concede the kimura.  An americana is not a kimura.  A chickenwing/ hammerlock is not a kimura.  If you're going to use the term kimura, it should be used to specifically define the technique and be used in the proper respect to the man who broke ol' Helio's arm.  If Joe wants to be a generalist, he should call it an ude garame, like you said.


----------



## Renshi (May 12, 2007)

Boomer said:


> We'll go in reverse order, here...
> 
> #2) I never stated that I didn't understand him. I don't know where you got that from.
> 
> ...


 



I, too, cannot tolerate Rogan.  I would prefer one who is not so obtuse...or loud.   Being specific on technical termage couldn't hurt, though when I watch UFC with friends (and alcohol) who do not study a martial art, I am deemed a "martial snob".  I say, so be it.  But then they always ask "what just happened?" when there is a quick tap out and Joe has not significantly explained.  He usually does better with the slow motion replays, but anyone could, really.
It is OK to not like aspects of a conglomeration who's sole object is to make money. Arguing over such things as "is Joe Rogan a good announcer" is equivalent to arguing whether or not blue is a better color than green.


----------



## Skip Cooper (May 13, 2007)

Renshi said:


> Arguing over such things as "is Joe Rogan a good announcer" is equivalent to arguing whether or not blue is a better color than green.


 
Blue *IS* a better color than green because it is pure. Green is blue mixed with yellow, thus makes it a type of a hybrid. And every one knows that hybrid colors are more inferior than pure ones...but that's my opinion.:wink2:


----------

